# Acer oder Samsung Monitor?



## Scihero (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Wollte Eure Meinung zu den beiden Monitoren erfragen und wissen, welchen Ihr nehmen würdet.

Acer H243HBBmid heise online-Preisvergleich: Acer High Definition H243HBbmid, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio (ET.FH3HE.B02) / Deutschland

oder

Samsung P2450H heise online-Preisvergleich: Samsung SyncMaster P2450H, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS24LRZKUV) / Deutschland




*
*


----------



## Lester (1. Februar 2010)

Zum spielen würde ich keinen von beiden nehmen, wegen den Input Lags.

Hier einmal der Acer
Produktvergleich Bildschirme - DigitalVersus


und nochmal der Samsung
Produktvergleich Bildschirme - DigitalVersus


----------



## rabit (1. Februar 2010)

Ich würde dir den Samsung empfehlen ich habe den Vorgänger davon und Top zufrieden spiele alle Spiele die es gibt.
Lag hin oder her man merkt es nicht ist nur verkaufsgelabere obwohl Benq schon Qualitativ hochwertige Geräte baut aber gerechtfertigt nicht den hohen Preis für einen Homeuser.


----------



## Scihero (1. Februar 2010)

Ja stimmt, ist zwar schön und gut, aber bei gerade mal maximal 2 Bildern Inputlag ist das bei einer Framerate von 60 Bildern bei Spielen sicher nicht so tragisch...oder versteh ich was falsch? Auf jeden Fall hab ich sowieso nur knapp 200 Euro zur Verfügung für einen Monitor...und tendiere persönlich zum Acer, da ich derzeit einen 19 Zöller von Acer habe und sehr zufrieden war. Werd mir das alles aber noch genauer ansehen.


----------



## Lester (2. Februar 2010)

Hol dir besser den hier, der hat keine Input Lags, kostet auch nur 200€.

Asus  VW246H

Den gibt es auch in einer 26 Zoll ausführung, würde 80€ mehr kosten


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. Februar 2010)

hold en samsung der ist merfach bewähr ich hab ihn  auch

wied er acer ist kann cih dir leider nicht sagen..


----------



## Scihero (2. Februar 2010)

Der Asus Monitor hat aber leider nur ein Kontrasverhältnis von 20000:1...
Sowas sieht man dann schon eher als den Inputlag.


----------

